# classical composer of teutonic origin of early renaissance era pre Teleman ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im giving a chance to germans to prove there skilled, im lisening to :music of renaissance germany
quite pleasant mostly instrumental do, this is not a bad thing, when you get use to the idea.

I would like to know more on the germans of renaissance early to mid to late renaissance, not that i have no interrest for medieval music but i was not impress yet by medieval german music except fews composers(hildegard von Bingen) whit one songs each obscur name.But medieval german music may be good but let focus for now on renaissance music.

:tiphat:

ps i hope teutonic ain't pejorative i did not ment to offend anyones


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

how about Martin Agricola? have you listened to his music? I remember I've listened to something by him, but it was years ago. The rest that I like are mostly of baroque age like Hans Leo Hassler, Michael Praetorius. Not sure you are interested in them.

I wish myself to dig more into renaissance music later.

please, if you find some more , please,let us know.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Ludwig Senfl? Swiss, maybe not as early as you're looking for. But he's good.


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

Well if "Renaissance" means anything pre-Telemann - So that's how we pass him off as an important composer? Make him a Founding Father? - then you've got your Froberger, your Heinrich Schütz, your Buxtehude (unless we're counting him as Danish), your Georg Böhm, your Reinhard Keiser. But they're really Baroque.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Oswald von Wolkenstein


----------

